# Mercedes Cruise control ??



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good evening all

Done a search, but can not find any info

Looking into the possibility of fitting cruise control onto a 2003 Mercedes 416

Anyone done it ??,, main dealer only job ?? or aftermarket kits ??

Any help Appriacted

TIA
Regards Tim


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a sprinter with factory fitted cruise, while looking at a sprinter at camper uk the other day i noticed that the cruise was a different stalk to mine so i looked further at it, it was definitely aftermarket and i dont think it was true cruise, more of a throttle holding device, as you know they are fly by wire and what caught my attention was a rod coming down from behind the dash which was attached to the throttle pedal, i assume that you acivate it at the desired speed and it holds the throttle in that position,that will be ok to an extent but will not maintain speed uphill and down dale like mine does,I suggest you try Dave Newell he writes for either MMM or Practicall Motorhome hope this helps.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Sideways,, think i will pass on the "rod" idea,, sounds like one up from a broom handle

Yep, will be a "fly by wire" , so probably a software download from the main dealer, plus a hardware stalk switch !!!

Have a good few European jaunts to do,with the race box on the back,, so cruise will be very handy,,not a lot of 416 about, let along with cruise on !!!


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Not a MB but I enquired about fitting Fiat cruise to my X250, assuming that all it would need was the stalk, a bit of loom and maybe the ecu being told to switch it on!

I was wrong and learned from my local Fiat dealer, who had investigated the possibility for the Autotrail factory, that at the time of enquiry, 6 months ago, Fiat had utilised 18 different ECUs' for this base vehicle, all tailored to suit the initial spec of the vehicle and as such this sort of upgrade was not possible.

As I say, Mercs may be different. An aftermarket will, as Sideways says, be perfectly feasable and will set you back about £450


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

averhamdave said:


> Not a MB but I enquired about fitting Fiat cruise to my X250, assuming that all it would need was the stalk, a bit of loom and maybe the ecu being told to switch it on!
> 
> I was wrong and learned from my local Fiat dealer, who had investigated the possibility for the Autotrail factory, that at the time of enquiry, 6 months ago, Fiat had utilised 18 different ECUs' for this base vehicle, all tailored to suit the initial spec of the vehicle and as such this sort of upgrade was not possible.
> 
> As I say, Mercs may be different. An aftermarket will, as Sideways says, be perfectly feasable and will set you back about £450


Do you happen to know if Peugeot are the same Dave?

Bet they are! :roll: :roll:


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I don't know if Peugeot are the same but the point I was making I suppose was that Fiat do it this way then Merc probably do as well as all the manufacturers use/share/copy each others technology. On that basis I think we could say with some certainty that Peugeot are the same!


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all
I have a 316 cdi with an after market "cruise control" made by Gold already fitted on the vehicle when it was bought.
Not impressed as it only works as a throttle holding device, and then not really well at that, 
Personally if I were to have one fitted I would check with Mercedes about the cost of a proper "fly by wire" system they fit as an extra
After all it could be an expensive disappointment
Hope I have not muddied the waters too much

regards 
yeti


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

The £450 types that I mentioned are proper cruise control devices wired in to the ecu.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have a 2005- 416 sprinter. We had a mercedes cruise control fitted last year by a firm in Hull. The lad (they are all lads if under the age of 40) was a trained mercedes mechanic , and fitted an original mercedes part. He did a good job, we went shopping for the morning whilst he fitted it. We are in France at the moment and I do not have his contact number, but I am sure that I just put Mercedes cruise control into the search engine, and looked for someone local. It works well, but I only use it in France, I like a bit more control on the busy British motorways.
Cheers,
Cookie


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Just googled Mercedes Sprinter Cruise Control and one of the first was MERC-TECH in Hull, genuine Merc cruise control fitted £220 which seems like bargain of the year to me. 01482 210053


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

sideways said:


> Just googled Mercedes Sprinter Cruise Control and one of the first was MERC-TECH in Hull, genuine Merc cruise control fitted £220 which seems like bargain of the year to me. 01482 210053


Thanks all , excellent info

Interesting,, Just sent Merc-Tech a mail,, will ring if no reply,,

Spoke to the main Merc dealer down here,, They say it can not be retro fitted by Mercedes ???


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cruise*

Hello,

We have a 416 with Speedtronic, factory fit.

Have you tried Revtronic?

Revtronic WWWebsite

Or try some of the sellers on ebay who fit other makes?

Ebay T5

Trev


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We had Dave Newell fit a cc to our MB 316 and it works very well - quite intuitive - increase/decrease speed, goto set speed (x2), hold speed, coast. It can be a bit slow "letting go" when changing gear, so worth pushing in to coast mode before pressing clutch. 

My SEAT car has cc as standard and it is "smoother" but doesn't have set speeds, is hard to decrease speed and awkward to increase speed, as the stalk is close behind the wheel.

Both systems are a vast improvement on twitching the throttle, but my wife complains that she sees me "fiddling" with my left hand and it distubs her concentration (knitting / reading). My ankle always twists in the merc, because of the more vertical position I think, so I was really pleased with cc (£380?)

Gordon


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Cruise Control*

I have a 316 with cruise control. I think its great overseas but I hardly ever get the opportunity to use it in the UK because of traffic density.
They are I believe illegal in Belgium.

Steve


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

*Cruise control*

Hi. For general information - The use of cruise control has been banned on Belgian motorways at times of congestion in a bid to cut accidents. The prohibition will be signalled with a new road sign at times when cruise control is not allowed - such as in rush hours, bad weather conditions or when traffic piles up following an incident - and on-the-spot fines of 50 euros will be imposed, or 1,375 euros if the case goes to court. It is not clear how the ban will be enforced, though fines are most likely to be imposed on drivers following an accident in which cruise control was judged to be a factor.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cruise*

Hello,

We have cruise on both our cars, my van and the MH as mentioned above.

I think it is great and on the motorhome is very much appreciated as the long continental trips we make mean no ankle ache.

Trev.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Quick Update

Thanks you all for the input,, especially about the guys Hull way
As all my vehicle have cruise, was missing it,,

Had a word with the local Mercedes Commercial dealer, and gave them the info, they eventually came back to me with a price of aprox £120 for the loom and stalk switch, and aprox 1.5 hours to fit, and switch the system on,,

Booked in last Friday with the main dealer,, and waited,, after 2.5 hours, had a word and told them things did not look like going to plan,, it transpired, they had ordered a LHD system from the factory,, 

So, they got a guy to stay on and finished the job, for collection in the morning, and gave me a lift home,, Following morning, all done

They honored the quoted price, and paid £ 225 + vat, genuine parts, done by a main dealer, so a reasonable Europe wide warranty,

Tim


----------

